# English TV/Movies in Germany?



## fessex (Apr 28, 2013)

Can someone tell me when they show British/American tv and movies, are they dubbed or in original? 

The same for the Cinema, are they dubbed or shown in original English?

Do they contain german subtitles?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't know about TV, really, but depending on your cable or satellite package you might be able to get UK channels.

Typically, anything shown on German TV is dubbed, rather than subtitles.

For movies, you have more options. Some cinemas specialize in original English only (the old Odeon in Schöneberg, in Berlin, z.B.). Otherwise you can sometimes see films either dubbed or subtitled - your choice. For subtitles, look for the abbreviation OmU (Original mit Untertitel) in the listings.


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

I know in Holland they play all movies (except for children's films) in English with Dutch subtitles. We always go there when there's a movie I really don't want to see in German, such as Transformers - I hate robotic German voices, hehe. But as far as TV goes, you get a couple channels included with your cable provider such as CNN and some documentary channel, but that quickly got boring for my mom when she was here and I had to work, haha. If you watch a lot of tv and can't understand German then your best bet is to subscribe to the UK package.


----------

